# Zumba anyone???



## *Moni-Luv* (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello everyone! So I've been contemplating on purchasing these Zumba workout dvd's and was wondering if anyone else has tried them before and had results? I took a couple Zumba classes awhile ago and I remember they were fun and were a great workout. I'd love to hear any reviews you might have for the dvd's before I spend $60 on them. Thanks a million!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ordered them..haven't gotten here yet ..by mom Love love's them ...I also just got a Hula workout video and bollywood dance video lolz..here is a youtube clip of the hula ...

YouTube - Dance Fitness Workout for Beginners Tahitian Hip Hop DVD.

and bollywood dance 

YouTube - The Bollywood Dance Workout with Hemalayaa

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the bollywood dance its so much fun lol


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Dec 24, 2008)

Are you serious??? Um, HELLLOOOO.... Zumba is the latest CRAZE! I swear everytime I go to my zumba (and yes it is the highlight of my week), I leave drenched in sweat because it's such a good workout! I know everyone has their own technique/style of dancing, but if you can keep the rhythm, it will prove to be a very effective workout.  I gauged my calorie burn once and it was close to 400 calories for the one hour... get to it girl! And remember to have fuN!


Btw, didn't even know hula is coming up. I knew bollywood or "masala bangra" is supposed to be merging with zumba or something like that; it looks fun too!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I ordered them a few days ago and I can't wait to get it! i'm determined to start 2009 off right! Good luck to you all. I'll update this later. =)


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanna try the Flirty Girl Fitness dvds...but they seem a bit too much like Carmen Electra ehh haha... And oh how I wish they'd bring this Chicago thing to Wisconsin... I'm close but not close enough... Check it out... Flirty Girl Fitness Chicago

But yeah, Zumba is an amazing workout and really fun!!! Goodluck starting the year off right and KEEPING it on the right track!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Zumba dvd's I Love it. It's so much fun. Burns serious calories. It's a cardio workout w/o the boring treadmill & bike. I love it. 
It works your whole body. I also do yoga &/or pilates 2-3x a week for strength training b/c I don't want to use weights.
Be prepared to sweat. I seriously lve this workout & I get bored very quickly from cardio workouts.
Good Luck


----------



## nicemeka (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I have the ZUMBA DVD's. I LOVE Zumba, I go to a class in Va but on the days that I can't make it I will throw in my dvd. I like so much because you dont feel like your exercise just having a big party....So please purchase them.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 8, 2009)

i was thinking of doing this also. i like in s.fla and there are classes everywhere but i think i'd rather have a dvd. which one's do you guys have??


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my dvd's today!!!!! I can't wait to get this party started! =)


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 15, 2010)

I wanted to bump this thread to see if there is anyone that is currently doing the Zumba classes.

I noticed that there is a Zumba class really close to where I live and I want to check it out.  What did everyone think of the class?  Can anyone go to it or is it only for the super fit.  TIA!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 15, 2010)

Katie, there is a class right close to me too.  I'd never heard of Zumba, but I watched some youtube videos... I am intimidated.  I have absolutely NO rhythm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a tendency to laugh when I am embarassed, and I am SURE I would giggle the entire time.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 15, 2010)

I go to a class and you don't need lots of experience or coordination to be good. They go through all of the steps at the gym I go to and build up to a routine so it's good for beginners. I like zumba for a light workout.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Katie, there is a class right close to me too.  I'd never heard of Zumba, but I watched some youtube videos... I am intimidated.  I have absolutely NO rhythm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a tendency to laugh when I am embarassed, and I am SURE I would giggle the entire time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel a bit intimidated as well!  I think that I might try it this week or next to see if it is something that I like.  It said that people burn 500-1000 calories per workout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad to hear that all skill levels can do the workout.  I just don't want to be the only one that doesn't get what is going on.


----------



## January (Mar 16, 2010)

I know a girl that instructs and if I lived in the same city - I would definitely go! It's a lot of fun... nobody cares what you look like.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I feel a bit intimidated as well! I think that I might try it this week or next to see if it is something that I like. It said that people burn 500-1000 calories per workout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am glad to hear that all skill levels can do the workout. I just don't want to be the only one that doesn't get what is going on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The potential pay off sounds really good but I am seriously rythym impaired!  I have been thinking more and more about going to a class as well.  Maybe I'll buy the videos first and make an ass of myself in private!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd love to try this, but my skills with complex choreography.......um, don't really exist.  But it looks like so much fun and a high calorie burn is a good thing.

Has anyone done the Zumba DVD workouts lately?  Thoughts?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_The potential pay off sounds really good but I am seriously rythym impaired!  I have been thinking more and more about going to a class as well.  Maybe I'll buy the videos first and make an ass of myself in private!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't let being uncoordinated stop you. They have modifications that newbies can do if you can't follow the entire routine. That's also how youget more coordinated- by challenging yourself. It only takes a couple of classes to get into the rhythm. At least at my gym they're very newbie friendly. All of the basic moves are shown, the instructor asks if anyone is new and their name and it's a very accepting atmosphere.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_Hello everyone! So I've been contemplating on purchasing these Zumba workout dvd's and was wondering if anyone else has tried them before and had results? I took a couple Zumba classes awhile ago and I remember they were fun and were a great workout. I'd love to hear any reviews you might have for the dvd's before I spend $60 on them. Thanks a million!_

 
My YMCA ( when I lived in PA)  Offered zumba classes.  Might want to check out your  local ymca or ebay for the dvd's cheaper


----------



## nursee81 (May 1, 2010)

i just ordered these DVD's this am, I was up way too early watching infomercials and got suckered in. I need to lose weight and look good before this summer is over.


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_i just ordered these DVD's this am, I was up way too early watching infomercials and got suckered in. I need to lose weight and look good before this summer is over._

 
Zumba will do it for sure.  It burns so many calories and it is fun to do!  Let us know how you like the DVDs.  I have only gone to classes so far.


----------



## kpenn (May 14, 2010)

My best advice is to take a good friend / sister / etc. to the classes and laugh your butt off!  Seriously, it will give you twice the workout if you fool around and just have a good time.  At my gym, the classes are full of ladies of all ages and fitness levels.  While the first class I felt a little silly, I gradually learned the combos and worked my way up to knowing full songs.  Zumba is by far my favourite cardio workout; the hour just flies by.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 13, 2010)

Is anyone currently doing the Zumba DVD workouts?  I am thinking about getting the set, but would love to hear some reviews if anyone is doing them.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

That looks fun!

I cannot do anything that requires I move in a coordinated fashion. I fear bumping into the other participants. Also, I did one lone aerobics class at my gym, and the regulars were so effing bitchy and cliquish that I never went back to the class. I only do ones where I get a nice, wide berth of space.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





Is anyone currently doing the Zumba DVD workouts?  I am thinking about getting the set, but would love to hear some reviews if anyone is doing them._

 
I have only done the classes so far but I have been wanting the DVDs as well.  I put a hold for them at my local library so I could try it before I buy it.


----------



## metal_romantic (Aug 2, 2010)

I haven't tried Zumba but I'm interested...
in regards to Kili's Island Girl DVD's, I love Tahitian Cardio (it's TOUGH though! Be warned!) but not so much the others.


----------

